# Spain Touring



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

Has anybody been to Camping Almafra near Benidorm any info would be gladly recieved.

_(Mod Note. You will get a better response if I move your post on Spain Touring out of the France Touring forum. 8O :lol: :lol:

No problem - just ask if you post a thread in the wrong place and would like it moved.   )_


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi sandel, been there twice before. very new campsite with very few trees. indoor swimming pool and fitness centre, facilities are all new and spotless. lots of big american rv's use it as it has some very big pitches. you can get the bus from outside the site into benidorm. any more questions give me a shout, all the best sean


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Site*

Anyone have a link? May help


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Very large well laid out site. loads of large pitches. There are a few new static homes on the site. 

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan.


----------



## AfterTime (Nov 14, 2006)

http://www.campingalmafra.es/

Click the Union Jack


----------



## 125263 (Jul 1, 2009)

http://www.campingalmafra.es/

Frank


----------



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you all for your replys. All this rain makes us want to go now. 
Regards to the site had a look on Google and saw that it was between the motorway and the main road, can you hear the traffic?
SanDel


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

no you cant hear the traffic but you hear the odd train but they stop during the night, regards sean


----------

